# Французский разлив



## yav110455 (6 Янв 2011)

Вечер добрый.Недавно слушал диск П.Дранги.Звук у его аккордеона мне очень нравится.Я понимаю что инструмент дорогой и прочее.Говорят,что это типа французкий разлив или французский мюзет.Объясните,пожалуйста,хотя бы вкратце,так ли это и существует ли таковое вообще.Или сбросьте ссылочку где это можно посмотреть.А вообще хочу купить себе аккордеон именно с таким разливом.Недорогой,б/у,даже без регистров,половинку или 34.У меня есть 4х голосый кнопочный аккордеон Баркаролла профешнл,но это не то.Александр.


----------



## bombastic (6 Янв 2011)

розлив это разница в настройке кларнета (двухголосия)
вот когда в симфоническом оркестре на 1 партии 2 крепких кларнетиста сидят, вот это розлив! незабываемое ощущение. тоже и здесь..
играл на розливном BB, попса конечно, но звук радует.


----------



## alex66 (7 Янв 2011)

Александр! Я также как и Вы мечтаю об аккордеоне с 
французским розливом! Надеюсь достичь этой радости в 
Новом 2011 году! 
Чтобы понять как достигается это звучание войдите на 
сайт Спроси Алёну, напишите-Страница Ивана и поищите-
статью Сергея, который прекрасно обьяснил эту 
чудо-загадку!...


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Янв 2011)

А мне не нравится французский розлив, уж больно уши режет, предпочитаю два кларнета в унисон.


----------



## vaniano (7 Янв 2011)

*alex66* не можете написать номер статии или ссылки Сергея на странице Ивана?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (7 Янв 2011)

Тема розлива очень непроста. Есть хороший шведский сайт ( на английском ) www.accordionpage.com , который обсуждает эту тему. Вкратце, розлив бывает двухголосый и трёхголосый. Двухголосый розлив, это когда у нас есть два средних голоса, один настроен правильно, а второй - на несколько центов выше ( пол-тона делятся на сто центов ). Немцы любят десятицентовый розлив, французы и итальянцы двадцать центов, ирландцы - двадцать пять. Французская терминилогия ( начиная от ноль центов в восходящем порядке ) : унисон, полу-свинг, свинг, полу-американский, американский, полу-мюзетт, мюзетт ( самый сильный ). При трёхголосном розливе ( настоящий мюзетт ) присутсвует третий средний голос, расстоеный на несколько центов ниже правильно настроенного среднего голоса. Уровень розлива и в трёхголосном мюзетте бывает разный. В настоящем трёхглосном мюзетте ни один из голосов не должнет быть в ломанной деке ( guinguette musette ), но есть производители мюзетт-аккордеонов, ставящие один из средних голосов в ломанную деку. 
В СССР розлив не любили, говорили что он портит идеальный слух, но Альфред Мирек утверждал, что ничего подобного.
Какой розлив у П. Дранги, двухголосный, трёхголосный, сколько центов, не знаю.


----------



## yav110455 (7 Янв 2011)

DiegoVaz3.Большое спасибо за столь познавательный отклик.И теперь,если я не ошибаюсь,для красивого розлива инструмент должен быть как минимум трехголосый.


----------



## drunf (7 Янв 2011)

*DiegoVaz3*, спасибо за пост!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (7 Янв 2011)

Спасибо за признательность.
*yav110455*,
yav110455 писал:


> И теперь,если я не ошибаюсь,для красивого розлива инструмент должен быть как минимум трехголосый.


Ну, не совсем. Иногда и двухголосного разлива вполне хватает. Смотрите, не переборщите. Советская публика более-менее любит розлив, а вот мюзетт, не уверен.
Пойдите на сайт www.fisitalia.com , у них для каждой "готовой" модели есть образцы звучания в шести видах настроек ( или, точнее говоря, расстроек ). Там и послушайте, как звучит двухголосный розлив, и как - трёхголосный. Вообще, покупая аккордеон, немало фирм предлагают настройку на выбор ( уровень розлива, или, вместо нижнего, двух средних и верхнего голосов, поставить нижний и три средних, и иногда за это надо доплачивать ). 
А вот как насчёт подержанных инструментов, я не знаю, как можно особенно выбирать, и вообще, врядли мюзетт-аккордеоны водятся в России.


----------

